# Brabantse open source freaks gezocht.

## socialdefect

Hoi allemaal, 

Tot mijn grote verbazing worden er maar weinig tot geen open source evenementen georganiseerd in Brabant.

Hier wil ik een einde aan gaan maken, daarom ben ik een nieuw team gestart voor Software Freedom Day en wil ik daarnaast ook extra evenementen gaan organiseren in regio Tilburg.

Lijkt het je wat om mee te helpen dan kan dat natuurlijk (heel graag zelfs...) , je hebt hiervoor geen speciale vaardigheden nodig, iedereen is welkom.

De doelstelling is om een jaarlijks evenement op te zetten in het teken van Software Freedom Day + extra evenementen en promotie dagen wanneer mogelijk.

Wat er nog moet gebeuren voordat er aan organiseren gedacht kan worden:

- het werver van leden.

- het opzetten van een forum waar leden met elkaar kunnen discussieren en vergaderen.

- het zoeken van sponsors voor promotie materiaal zoals gratis software en dergelijke.

Wil je graag helpen stuur dan een mailtje met daarin een omschrijving van jezelf, je vaardigheden en contacten naar: 

arjan[at]socialdefect[dot]nl

Wil je graag lid worden van Software Freedom Day dan kan dat via deze link

----------

## Kobboi

Oh, Nederlands Brabant!  :Razz: 

----------

## supersym

Ik kom uit die buurt. Wil best wel eens van gedachten wisselen en kijken of ik een bijdrage kan leveren? 

Ken verder geen andere Gentoo gebruikers, sterker nog überhaubt niet veel Linux gebruikers in mijn directe omgeving... vreem hoor  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dignus

Zeker interesse om in contact te komen!

----------

## renee77

Tilburg met Bosche roots!!!

Groetjes Eva

----------

